# 3D background



## JMSM187 (May 13, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can buy a 3D background? All the ones I found are in foreign countries, (not US). I have seen diy 3D backgrounds but I don't have the time or skill for that. Thanks for any info -James


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Saw some at petsmart in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/contact.html


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

savethereefs.com


----------



## D3ling424 (Feb 17, 2007)

I too am on the hunt for a 3d background and I have come across the same issue. They are either in a foreign country, or it costs an arm and a leg! I would love to try it myself, but I too lack the time and talent. 
I'll keep an eye out if I come across anything!
D3


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.fauxpanels.com/

I saw a guy use this in his 1000g tank. Thinking of using it on my next 300 g project.


----------



## D3ling424 (Feb 17, 2007)

I would love to see any pictures when you do, or if someone else has pics of those panels in use.
Also, How is the water movement affected by the 3d Background? Are there venting ports in the background to keep water moving between HOB's/canister in and out tubes and the fish? 
D3


----------



## BigBaby~420 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just made a DIY bacground... check it out... if your interested i am willing to make one for you if you give me exact measurements.... get ahold of me if interested

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i also went thro researching 3d backgrounds...but in the end i just built a real one using the drystone wall approach.


----------

